# Sedona vs Sonora



## boos2 (Aug 18, 2009)

Which is a better spinning reel? The Shimano Sedona 2500FD or the Shimano Sonora 2500FA?

I know these are both lower end reels but that is OK for what they would be going on. Thanks

Mike


----------

